
Can an algorithm help break the glass ceiling? - emcarey
http://fortune.com/2015/12/12/mentors-women-glassbreakers/
======
malandrew

        "we thank you for respecting our need to keep this a 
        woman's only space."
    

As a pomosexual who generally views any gender-binary reinforcing mechanisms
and institutions as part of the problem, I've never understood these kinds of
efforts since they actively condone, lend acceptance to and legitimize
discrimination based on gender identity.

What about queer and genderfluid individuals? What about cis-males who may
experience a glass ceiling based on other criteria like race, national origin
or sexual orientation?

A generalized platform for pairing mentors and mentees that allows mentors and
mentees to each individually choose their own criteria (which could include
identity politics boundaries, but isn't limited to that) for pairing seems
like it could achieve the same goal without reinforcing a gender binary or
being discriminatory.

It's bad enough that sites like Facebook require that you choose between male
and female. It would be nice if more people followed the example lead by
OkCupid in giving people more control over choosing their gender identity and
what they are looking for within that context (online dating).

If anyone is curious about what OkCupid does, try signing up for a new account
and you'll see "More options" under "gender".

[https://www.okcupid.com/](https://www.okcupid.com/)

------
known
Crime syndicates operating for more than 2000 years
[https://wh.gov/ivsip](https://wh.gov/ivsip)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_writings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_writings)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominant_minority](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominant_minority)

